# AUGUST 2008: bollywood beauties



## kimmy (Aug 1, 2008)

a special thanks this month to sandra who suggested the bollywood theme. please remember that there are no winners or losers in the monthly challenges, just a bunch of boys and girls having fun drawing on the same inspirations!

*it's time to pull out the eye kohls and bangles and put your best bollywood faces forward, ladies and gentlemen!*







* please remember the image size guidelines when posting your challenge faces, as this is still part of the fotd forum and nobody likes stretched tables. you don't have to post what you used, but i'm sure there's alot of us who would love to see what you used in your creation.


----------



## kimmy (Aug 4, 2008)

i ended up looking more like a cat than a lady from bollywood. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i tried though!


----------



## AndyLuvsMAC (Aug 13, 2008)

VERY VERY PRETTY!!! whats the lipstick & gloss?


----------



## kimmy (Aug 13, 2008)

rozz revival l/s + pink grapefruit l/g.


----------



## Mode.Reine (Aug 14, 2008)

Finally a challenge I can do. I held my friend hostage and made her wear Indian jewelry, how happy was she when my sari didn't fit her? But I have to say she was very patient with me even after I re-did her eyes twice.






That's the look I was trying to re-create. Except I realize I didn't have maroon eyeshadow so this is my take on Aishwarya's look with Odd Couple. 






Before the makeup. She thinks she's too cool with my sunglasses, loser. 






This was our failed attempt at that sly Bollywood pose where the girl hides behind a tree while a guy tries to get her to pay attention to him. 






And this one is just because she was very frustrating and decided she was going to stick her tongue out at me. Who's got the last laugh now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tehe. 

What I used:
Eyes:
Rimmel purple quad
MAC- Odd couple
Smashbox gel liner 
Maybelline Mascara

Cheeks: 
MAC Pinch Me Blush 
MAC Desert Rose Blush 
Rimmel duo Blush 

Lips: 
Rimmel Duo blush 
Lipglass from the holiday collection.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 14, 2008)

great job girls


----------



## zerin (Aug 14, 2008)

wow....all the looks are great! i didnt even see this thread til now!


----------



## kristina ftw! (Aug 14, 2008)

Holy moly, kimmy, you are RIDICULOUSLY gorgeous! I literally went "Ooooh!" out loud! Haha.
I love that purple look, too. You did a great job, Mode.Reine, and your friend is so cute!


----------



## Mode.Reine (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks kristina. There were more dimension to the look in real life, I need to figure out how to program my cam. And my friend will be so pleased by your compliment.


----------



## zerin (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey guys...I'm sorry I'm posting this one again here  but I really think I deserves to be in this Bollywood Challenge section. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is my inspiration. 





Here is my look.




















 What I used:
Cetaphil Face Moisturizer
Monistat Chafing Gel
Mac Select Spf Liquid Foundation
Mac Select Cover-Up Concealer
Mac Mineralize SkinFinish

Mac Rubenesque Paint Pot (Eye Base)
Mac Silver Pigment
Mac Sushi Flower e/s (pink)
Mac Nocturnelle e/s (purple)
Mac Vanilla Pigment (as highlight)
Mac Knight Divine e/s (lower lashlines)
Annabelle Black Kohl Eyeliner Pencil
Urban Decay Zero 24/7 Glide On Eyeliner Pencil
Maybelline Define-A-Lash Black Volume Mascara

Mac Blunt Blush (Contour)
Mac Merrily Mineralize Blush
Mac Other Worldly Sheertone Shimmer Blush (Highlighting Cheeks)

Annabelle Natural Rose Lipliner Pencil
Mac Utterly Frivolous Lipstick (Fafi Collection)
Mac Sock Hop Lipglass (Heatherette Collection)


----------



## happy*phantom (Aug 14, 2008)

Great jobs, ladies! By the way, I always have to point out that Aish is the most beautiful woman I've ever seen on tv. She's curvy, damn sexy and very clever!


----------



## Laurie (Aug 15, 2008)

November last year.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ..


----------



## alienman (Aug 15, 2008)

omgosh everybody looks great!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Aug 17, 2008)

@Laurie, oh my God girl, you are GORGEOUS. Wow!


----------



## Temptasia (Aug 17, 2008)

Used: MAC Sable e/s, Revlon Colorstay Liquid liner, NARS Sertao blush, Bareminerals Foundation in Medium Beige

haha...playing peek-a-boo bolly style!






Used: Gold from NARS Star Sailor duo, Blue from NARS Rated R duo, NARS Laguna bronzer, and Bareminerals Foundation in Medium Beige


----------



## nazia (Aug 17, 2008)

My first ever Specktra post!

*gone*


----------



## Laurie (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_@Laurie, oh my God girl, you are GORGEOUS. Wow!_

 
Thanks doll .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Temptasia* 

 
_ 
haha...playing peek-a-boo bolly style!






Used: Gold from NARS Star Sailor duo, Blue from NARS Rated R duo, NARS Laguna bronzer, and Bareminerals Foundation in Medium Beige
_

 
You look stunning!! The colour looks great on you!!


----------



## ckara (Aug 18, 2008)

These are so sweet! I'll have to try my hand at a Bollywood look this weekend!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Laurie* 

 
_










November last year.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .._

 
Wow, you are Gorgeous


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Temptasia* 

 
_





Used: MAC Sable e/s, Revlon Colorstay Liquid liner, NARS Sertao blush, Bareminerals Foundation in Medium Beige

haha...playing peek-a-boo bolly style!






Used: Gold from NARS Star Sailor duo, Blue from NARS Rated R duo, NARS Laguna bronzer, and Bareminerals Foundation in Medium Beige




_

 

Gorgeous


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Aug 19, 2008)

All of you ladies look Gorgeous


----------



## stargirl01 (Aug 19, 2008)

Zerin- I love this look, one of my 3 all time faves on Specktra!!!


----------



## User49 (Aug 19, 2008)

What a fun challenge!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here is my entry! 























Products Used

EYES 
Macroviolet Fluidline 
Chocolate Brown Pigment 
Nocturnelle Eyeshadow 
Firespot Eyeshadow 
Cranberry Eyeshadow 
Amber Lights Eyeshadow 
Honey Lust Eyeshadow 
Bootblack Liquid Liner 
Black Mascara x lots and lots!! 
FACE 
Studio Fix Fluid 
Mineralize Skin Finish Light-Medium With Shimmer 
Golden Bronzer 
LIPS 
Mellow Mood and Chatterbox Lipstick 
Malibu Barbie Lipgloss


----------



## concertina (Aug 19, 2008)

Holy Photo Resizing!!! O_O

They all look awesome!!


----------



## User49 (Aug 19, 2008)

I made sure they were less than 640x800 eek mods I hope i haven't broken rules! xx


----------



## kimmy (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_I made sure they were less than 640x800 eek mods I hope i haven't broken rules! xx_

 
the size is fine, you just might want to hit the "enter" key after every photo so they're not side by side. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous look, though!


----------



## Laurie (Aug 20, 2008)

I know I posted in thsi already.. But I found these and wanted to put em up..















Products used:
L'oreal True Match Foundation and Powder in W6
L'oreal HIP Duo in Dynamic
Avon Black Eyeliner [waterline]
MAC Fluidline in Blacktrack
MAC Eye Kohl in Jade Way
MAC Mascara in Zoomblack
MAC Blush in Pinch Me
MAC Lipstick in Viva Glam V and Mellow Mood
MAC Lipglass in Viva Glam V and Major Minor

Whoaaa... That's alot of makeup.. Lol..


----------



## Ciara (Aug 20, 2008)

Here's my look ... i did it recently for a bellydance show:


----------



## Laurie (Aug 20, 2008)

^^ You look gorgeouss!!!!


----------



## User49 (Aug 21, 2008)

I love that look! Gorgeous! I really need to invest in a lifetime supply of false lahes! You've inspired me! xx


----------



## zerin (Aug 26, 2008)

very pretty ciara!!


----------



## Cherrie (Aug 27, 2008)

My attempt for the bollywood challenge at 4am, bad lighting, and camera fone quality =(


----------



## Skrollan (Aug 28, 2008)

OMG I love the look!!! Gorgeous!!!! You look wonderful with the juwels and false lashes. What colors did you use? Really pretty!


----------



## Cherrie (Aug 28, 2008)

For my eyes I used: MAC
Penny Shade stick for base
Old Gold Pigment
Golden rod e/s
Deep Truth e/s
Carbon e/s
Vanilla Pigment 
Black Track

You can't see it =( but on the bottom liner I used 
Minted e/l
Juxt e/s

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Skrollan* 

 
_OMG I love the look!!! Gorgeous!!!! You look wonderful with the juwels and false lashes. What colors did you use? Really pretty!_


----------



## k.a.t (Aug 29, 2008)

These are all soo gorgeous! Great work girls!


----------



## nazneen372 (Sep 1, 2008)

I did a retro Bollywood look in the style of Sharmila Tagore:











and for proper retro-ness


----------



## Indian Barbie (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm wearing my Banaras Silk sari (one of the rarest silks in India), it has golden thread running through the whole of it.

My face is inspired my Leona Lewis' Bleeding Love UK video.


----------



## happy*phantom (Sep 2, 2008)

I want your Sari! It's some absolutely beautiful silk fabric. Btw, your m/u is superb!


----------



## Skrollan (Sep 10, 2008)

hey ladies you all look so gorgeous!! thanks so much for the beautiful pictures. 

@cherrie: thank you so much, I really love that look! You've inspired me! I'll try to do this look also.  

@Indian Barbie: wow your silk sari is a dream. The colors and the gloss is fantastic. You look really pretty.


----------



## Exotic Beauty (Oct 20, 2008)

You ladies all did such an amazing job... you've inspired me to be more bold with my makeup. Thank you!


----------



## cherryblsm (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cherrie* 

 
_For my eyes I used: MAC
Penny Shade stick for base
Old Gold Pigment
Golden rod e/s
Deep Truth e/s
Carbon e/s
Vanilla Pigment 
Black Track

You can't see it =( but on the bottom liner I used 
Minted e/l
Juxt e/s_

 

WOuld love to know lip color as well.. so pretty.


----------



## cherryblsm (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indian Barbie* 

 
_I'm wearing my Banaras Silk sari (one of the rarest silks in India), it has golden thread running through the whole of it.

My face is inspired my Leona Lewis' Bleeding Love UK video.

















_

 
  In your last pic you look like Kim Kardashian.  Very pretty!


----------



## girleygirl (Aug 23, 2009)




----------



## Sushi~Flower (Sep 6, 2009)

*Bollywood On Ice*

I competed in Hollywood 2 months ago at a theatrical figure skating competition with "Jai Ho", the look is really fun to do!









MAC :
Old Gold (P)
Parrot (e/s)
Melon (P)
Nylon e/s
Deep Truth e/s
Metal X Pure Ore
Big T e/s
Black Fluid Line
#42 lashes
NW 25 Full Coverage
NW 30 Pressed Powder
Blot Powder
Drizzle Gold Beauty Powder
Frankly Scarlett Blush
Redd lip liner
Russian Red l/s

* Swarovski crystals, bronze embellishments


----------



## Sushi~Flower (Sep 10, 2009)

oops forgot to add the Benefit She-laq to the list


----------

